# Can IBS be triggered by tight pants?



## 20401

I have been suffering from IBS for over 20 years. In that time, I seem to notice my IBS really act up when I eat and wear tight pants. Is this a coincedence?


----------



## 14480

For me, I wouldn't necessarily say it triggers it for me, but I definitely feel a lot of pain and discomfort, and that's why I rarely wear pants that fit snuggly. I think it has more to do with my bloating problems with my IBS.


----------



## 15976

I don't know if it triggers it but I know when I have a bad day, I can't stand to wear tight pants!


----------



## 16963

I agree with everyone else - I don't know if it causes it, but it is horribly uncomfortable for me. Since being diagnosed, I've worn control top pantyhose only once. I had horrible IBS that day - but it was also the day of my grandfather's funeral, so it may have been the stress. Either way, I haven't worn them since. I mean to experiment, but I feel like it would be pretty hard - maybe wearing tight things and being uncomfortable put me in more distress because I'm uncomfortable, which in turns makes my IBS worse because I'm stressing out.


----------



## Cherrie

Ditto the above... A pity many times I look at those smart looking tight pants and then have to choose a baggy pair!I find that if the fabric is soft, it feels better even when they're tight. You might want to try some soft fabric dress pants instead of jeans...


----------



## suffering

I don't know about tight pants, but I think anything that has contact with your gut area can cause problems.While on vacation before, I had my camera strap around my neck, and the camera was hanging down around my gut. While I was walking around, the camera kept bouncing against my gut, and I started to feel uncomfortable, like I might have an IBS attack soon. I re-adjusted my camera strap so that the camera was hanging to my side, and I felt so much better!


----------



## Cherrie

That's so true, Suffering!When I have a bad day, I hate the seat belt. While there is a law in IN (I heard) that one can petition for not wearing the seat belt for medical reasons, on second thought I think I'll still stick to wearing it for my own safety... Just wish it's not that tight and uncomfortable, lol...


----------



## Jannybitt

Every time I wore pantyhose, I would have to cut along the waistband because I would cramp without fail. If I wear anything tight around my waist, same result. My mom is the exact same way. I don't care if someone says it's physical, phsycological, or what, if it bothers ya, don't do it if you can help it!


----------



## 21857

I definately agree, if I am having a bad morning I never wear tight pants to work.. If i am wearing tight pants, I have to be careful because the pants push everything in, I guess it puts more pressure on everything and doesnt help with the IBS to much!


----------



## sazzy

I don't really get this prob at all, but I guess if you were wearing tight pants and the waist pressed against your stomach it may be pushing D down? I don't know whether that would be possible, but it seems resonable enough.


----------



## 17694

I'm really glad that I've found others that have this too. I always thought that I was wierd or something. I too have problems with tight clothes, seat belt, etc. I seem to cramp up and need to go!!!


----------



## KittyKat12

You are definately not alone! I have dubbed myself "elastic girl"...it has become my best friend for pants. I couldn't even imagine trying pantyhose


----------



## eric

Tight pants can trigger mine.


----------



## 14448

I never wear anything on my waist because it triggers cramps. I wear trousers very low on my hips. Even close-fitting tops I end up tugging at all the time because the pressure of the material is uncomfortable.


----------



## jaumeb

My problems used to be only when I wore tight pants. But now I am always in pain, even if I am completely naked.


----------



## Heather1973

lynnie said:


> I agree with everyone else - I don't know if it causes it, but it is horribly uncomfortable for me. Since being diagnosed, I've worn control top pantyhose only once. I had horrible IBS that day - but it was also the day of my grandfather's funeral, so it may have been the stress. Either way, I haven't worn them since. I mean to experiment, but I feel like it would be pretty hard - maybe wearing tight things and being uncomfortable put me in more distress because I'm uncomfortable, which in turns makes my IBS worse because I'm stressing out.


I always wear pantyhose because they help to disguise the bulk and plastic noise of my disposable diaper. Plus I just like to wear skirts and dresses and love the look and feel of really nice sheer pantyhose - they help to make my legs and outfit look nice. But they can be too constricting, not good for IBS. I've been buying the Hanes Silk Reflections pantyhose either with non control top panty or with the French lace panty (great for short skirts) - much less constricting and they look nice and hide my diaper. In fact when my brother took my avatar photo at a wedding I was wearing the lace panty Silk Reflections and had just wet my Depend and was about to go change it - not obvious and after a BM diaper awhile later with some bloating I stayed comfortable as my pantyhose were not constricting and both the soiled and fresh diaper hadn't been taped too tightly in place.


----------



## NotJustBile

I don't think that tight pants was/is ever a problem for me. It took a while to find out what was is referred to as Haba syndrome. Too long! I was told I had developed IBS but with that also came "excess bile". I learned about "Haba syndrome" from a Discovery Channel show. Dr. Haba's web page is no longer accessible. But even better yet, a search for that leads to Bile Acid Diarrhea. If you see yellow in the stool after an "event", this *IS* what your condition is. VERY few doctors know what this is, even GI 'specialists'. But if you search for B.A.D. (fitting acronym) you will see that it was first mentioned in the 1960s. I take both Cholystramine and Welchol, this works great for me, as long as I stay away from fatty foods. I had to fire at least three doctors before one would prescribe me this medication that I suspected was the answer to my problem(s). I hope this helps someone. For years of misery and relentless searching and hoping, I would have given anything to someone who could have provided me with this information. It is NOT a cure, I have to take it every time before I eat. I can eat fatty foods in moderation with no ill effects. Be adamant, if your doctor refuses to cooperate with you, keep going to one after another until you are successful in getting a prescription. Someone, and I suspect many, on here are in the same boat I was before I found out that the yellow stuff isn't "JUST BILE" (there are idiot doctors in the profession). I expect nothing from posting this but I hope to hear from anyone that this helped him/her. That will encourage me to keep posting this message, sorry I didn't do a better job of it sooner...


----------



## jaumeb

NotJustBile, thanks for sharing this information. Specially people without gall bladder are prone to Bile Acid Diarrhea. I have never observed the "yellow stuff" in my stool. And my cholesterol levels used to be too low, so it's probably not a good idea for me to take Cholystramine.


----------



## SpasticColonLou24

I know how yall feel. Seat belts and regular cowboy type jeans trigger mine. My bowel issues have gotten so bad I have to wear boxer briefs in case of an accident. If I go anywhere I have to bring a portable toilet. Car rides are awful I can't stop going. It's real embarrassing having to go every 3 minutes literally at the Drs. I know they hear my awful sounding gas release followed by me going to the toilet.


----------



## jaumeb

I am trying S. Boulardii right now. I have been taking it for ten days and the pain is still there. I will continue taking it.


----------

